# Door Cover: Slip on Plastic Covers



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

I could see a use for these door covers.

https://trimaco.com/products/masking-products/plastic-slip-on-door-covers/


----------



## deadend (Aug 1, 2013)

Mr Smith said:


> I could see a use for these door covers.
> 
> https://trimaco.com/products/masking-products/plastic-slip-on-door-covers/


 ...is it just sealed on 2 sides...?...if you pull over top you only get as far as the top hinge...


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

probably one side, good idea if it sticks well enough


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Ah, for the good old days, my grandma had these on her living room furniture when I was a wee lad! Nothing like sitting on them on a hot, humid summer day before she had AC. https://goo.gl/images/fkBNbG


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Not Available in Canada.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Maybe a good idea for someone who doesn't have a hand masker. lol.


Thanks but no thanks. Load up some 9ft plastic on a hand masker and get the same effect in about the same time, if not less. And more economical as well.


----------

